# Pneumatic question



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

I plan on building my first pneumatic prop this year, I want to use a screen door closer powered by a washing machine solenoid to make a spider jump. I know I will need a bleeder valve to release pressure any thoughts on a in line valve to use?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 
I wouldn't use a screen door closer or washing machine valve. For the same cost(sometimes less on ebay) you can use a real pneumatic cylinder and solenoid. First thing, screen door closers are not the safest thing to use for a pneumatic. Second thing, it would take more effort to make it work right then what it's worth.
Look on ebay for used pneumatic cylinders. I just bought some cylinders for $5 a pop. Some cylinders even come with flow controls. Solenoids can be had for about $20. 
For your prop use a double acting cylinder and a 5 way solenoid. If you're using a lift mechanism, most likely a 6" stroke x 1" bore cylinder should work depending on weight of prop.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

$21 shipping included.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMC-pneumat...ic_Hydraulic_Valves_Parts&hash=item51a0b179aa


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome find Cole&Jacksdad, Thanks!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> I wouldn't use a screen door closer or washing machine valve. For the same cost(sometimes less on ebay) you can use a real pneumatic cylinder and solenoid. First thing, screen door closers are not the safest thing to use for a pneumatic. Second thing, it would take more effort to make it work right then what it's worth.
> Look on ebay for used pneumatic cylinders. I just bought some cylinders for $5 a pop. Some cylinders even come with flow controls. Solenoids can be had for about $20.
> For your prop use a double acting cylinder and a 5 way solenoid. If you're using a lift mechanism, most likely a 6" stroke x 1" bore cylinder should work depending on weight of prop.


I couldn't agree any more. For safety purposes, go with a commercial grade that is made for the purpose. A door closure is made for a door!


----------

